# Help a Visitor Out?



## revredfish (May 23, 2011)

Hey gang, 
I'm coming to Fort Morgan next week and see a few posts from that area. Anybody willing to help a brother out with some tips for time of year (beachside, bayside) locations around Fort Morgan etc? :thumbsup:

I'm active in the Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club (Co- Tourney Director) and could do a trade on some serious info for those who come to Louisiana. I fish about 40 days a year :thumbup: sure I could help you out in return.

Already have a couple of spots in mind but don't really know the seasons there since I only fish there about once every other year. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Check your PM


----------



## revredfish (May 23, 2011)

Thanks PNG will put to good use! What are folks throwin over there?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Live Shrimp, Im not sure about plastics?!?!?!?


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

Dixey Bar has some awesome redfish fishing most of the time.


----------



## revredfish (May 23, 2011)

Where is the Dixie bar?


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Dixie Bar runs south from Fort Morgan into the Gulf at the mouth of Mobile Bay.


----------



## revredfish (May 23, 2011)

found it thanks


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Bug repellant with DEET , lots of it !!


----------



## revredfish (May 23, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I just sent you a PM but didn't realize you were in La until after I sent it.


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

I've met Revredfish a couple times - he's a super guy and great angler. He's also sponsored by a major lure company and can teach you a lot about stalking redfish. His knowledge of lure colors, weights, and specs will blow your mind!


----------

